# CONSTANTLY jamming.



## Speedfreak (Jul 23, 2021)

Hey guys I'm new here because I got my first Taurus today, a beautiful stainless pt99. Idk how old it is but it doesn't have the rails. Problem is that in the first 50 rounds today the thing jammed almost half the time. It would only extract halfway out then jam the next round under the half stuck empty hull. It did it the first round in a mag and it would do it all the way though it. I used 147gr Winchester target loads that run fine in my other 9mm and it was with the Mecgar 18 round mag that came with the gun. It was cleaned by my ffl but not by me and the slide ran fine and trigger was fairly smooth, didn't feel dirty at all. Any help would be great this was really disappointing for what I heard is a great gun.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Sounds to me like the recoil spring is too heavy for the loads you're shooting.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Speedfreak said:


> Hey guys I'm new here because I got my first Taurus today, a beautiful stainless pt99. Idk how old it is but it doesn't have the rails. Problem is that in the first 50 rounds today the thing jammed almost half the time. It would only extract halfway out then jam the next round under the half stuck empty hull. It did it the first round in a mag and it would do it all the way though it. I used 147gr Winchester target loads that run fine in my other 9mm and it was with the Mecgar 18 round mag that came with the gun. It was cleaned by my ffl but not by me and the slide ran fine and trigger was fairly smooth, didn't feel dirty at all. Any help would be great this was really disappointing for what I heard is a great gun.


I would give it back to the FFL and go with a good quality gun that works.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Speedfreak said:


> Hey guys I'm new here because I got my first Taurus today, a beautiful stainless pt99. Idk how old it is but it doesn't have the rails. Problem is that in the first 50 rounds today the thing jammed almost half the time. It would only extract halfway out then jam the next round under the half stuck empty hull. It did it the first round in a mag and it would do it all the way though it. I used 147gr Winchester target loads that run fine in my other 9mm and it was with the Mecgar 18 round mag that came with the gun. It was cleaned by my ffl but not by me and the slide ran fine and trigger was fairly smooth, didn't feel dirty at all. Any help would be great this was really disappointing for what I heard is a great gun.


I could be wrong, but I think the older versions of that model came with a different magazine that only held 15 shots (same as the similar Beretta pistols, but the mags aren't interchangeable).

If you really like it and want to keep it, then I'd suggest trying to find an older original magazine and see if that solves the problem.

It could also be the extractor allowing the empty case to slip-off before it gets ejected, and then trying to feed a new round in behind it.
That might be harder to fix, requiring a gunsmith or a trip back to the factory.

Otherwise, Goldwing's advice, above, is a good option, if your dealer will allow a return or return for store credit.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a PT99 that's 40 years old and has never failed other than some foreign stuff with hard primers. It's a great 9MM. Get original magazines from Taurus, you can order online, and I bet your problem goes away. Mecgar magazines in the main are OK, but I've noticed they can be twitchy. Get the OEM magazines and I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Speedfreak (Jul 23, 2021)

Well I got it off Gunbroker and it's the first time I've bought anything there so idk if they allow returns or not. Honestly I would've preferred a railed model if I could find a new one but the polished al/stainless one are out of stock everywhere I looked


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you give it a through cleaning and lube?

I'd see if you can replace all the springs too.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Anytime I get a repeat malfunction in a semi-automatic I look at the ammunition first and then the magazine. It's usually one or the other using other than OEM would make me look to the magazine.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Speedfreak said:


> Well I got it off Gunbroker and it's the first time I've bought anything there so idk if they allow returns or not. Honestly I would've preferred a railed model if I could find a new one but the polished al/stainless one are out of stock everywhere I looked


Yeah, you're probably hosed on a return if it's been more than a few days, and many don't even allow that.

You could call Taurus' Warranty Service line and see if they could help you. 
Not being the original owner might be a stopper there, though.
If you like the looks and feel of the pistol, try one brand-new, old-model mag, and if that fixes the problem, buy a few more and you're good.

IF you can find any (big if) you might also try some other ammo weights/types/brands. Can be difficult, nowadays, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> Yeah, you're probably hosed on a return if it's been more than a few days, and many don't even allow that.
> 
> You could call Taurus' Warranty Service line and see if they could help you.
> Not being the original owner might be a stopper there, though.
> ...


Some folks sell guns that do not work well on the internet. If the manufacturer gives a damn they will make it work.
Good luck!


----------



## Speedfreak (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks a lot guys, I did clean it afterwards and I'm going to try some other ammo this morning .I guess the mags will be the last thing to try. Thanks again for your suggestions


----------



## Speedfreak (Jul 23, 2021)

Well boys I tried a quick run this morning with mixed results. I pulled the slide off and cleaned and lubed everything there and the exposed frame (idk how to fully strip it yet) then I ran 15 rounds of bulk Blazer Brass fmj through perfectly without a hiccup, I got excited. Then ran 2 mags of Sig Elite Performance 115 grn fmj perfectly, then I tried Hornady Black 124 grn hp's and it jammed every one. Same with Critical Defense. So I ran another mag of the Sig fmj's and it only runs them well at a slow fire, when I tried rapid it started jamming every third round or so. So is it the magazine? The springs? Id be disappointed if I could only use fmj but I can't even do that unless it's slow deliberate fire.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Sounds like a mystery. Malfunctioning pistols are just about without fail, try different ammo, then magazines. 
Sorry, but trying to catch up. If it doesn't extract or eject well, there may be the problem to start with. If it is not feeding well, the mag is suspect. Anything that is after market should be held in scrutiny, no matter who made it.
My experience with Taurus is one. It is a gem, so hard to complain about them, even though the brand has had it's problems.
Good luck.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Speedfreak said:


> Well boys I tried a quick run this morning with mixed results. I pulled the slide off and cleaned and lubed everything there and the exposed frame (idk how to fully strip it yet) then I ran 15 rounds of bulk Blazer Brass fmj through perfectly without a hiccup, I got excited. Then ran 2 mags of Sig Elite Performance 115 grn fmj perfectly, then I tried Hornady Black 124 grn hp's and it jammed every one. Same with Critical Defense. So I ran another mag of the Sig fmj's and it only runs them well at a slow fire, when I tried rapid it started jamming every third round or so. So is it the magazine? The springs? Id be disappointed if I could only use fmj but I can't even do that unless it's slow deliberate fire.


It's difficult enough to diagnose most functioning problems in-person; it's even harder to do it through a computer, so take that into account with this advice.

When it jams, if the bullet is nose-downward on (or under) the feed ramp, or nosed-down into the front of the magazine body, then I'd say it is probably a magazine problem. That's usually a sign that the magazine isn't lifting the next round fast enough or far enough to get the bullet nose onto the feed ramp before the slide tries to push it up and ramp and into the chamber. No guarantees, and of course there could be multiple problems like a bad mag AND something else (and if there is, a single solution like a new magazine might not fix them all).

But the fact that it _was_ working with FMJ ammo for a while gives me hope that it's just a "tired" magazine. If you can find one, try a new mag, see if that fixes it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you check out your extractor, to see if it is worn or chipped?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know - I am doing exactly what I told myself yesterday I wouldn't do... Because, I AM well known as being someone who dislikes Taurus to the nth degree.

But, buying a NEW Taurus is enough of a crapshoot. Buying a used one? Not very wise. At least not without trying it out for a couple of shots first.

Taurus has a lot of problems. Where do you think those guns go when someone can't get one to work right? People unload them on someone else, or to a dealer who then resells them. 

I know, this doesn't help the original poster now. And, I don't want to sound like a jerk. But, it was a poor decision in my opinion.

That being said - I am pretty sure I have seen people post about sending back used Taurus guns back to the factory. Even when they were not the original owner. Instead of spending a lot of money on new mags, and ammo (which is usually $35 a box online, for 9mm), and springs... Plus shipping for some things (you are not going to get springs at a local shop).... I'd just contact Taurus and see about sending it back to them. Let them get it working again.

Lot less time consuming and cheaper. Even if you have to pay for shipping, this would end up being cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Speedfreak (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks boys but I'm sending the gun back, the seller is a great guy that's going to fully refund and send a label for shipping back to him. Shipwreck I know Taurus isn't exactly top tier but I read so many positive reviews on the pt92-99's that I thought is give it a try, I should've stuck with my 1911's or give Sig a try. I think it's an extractor problem and maybe a soft mag spring too but I don't have a gunsmith in town and if I've got to ship it I just assume ship it back. Thanks Shaun for the advice everybody, the gun feels good enough I may just look at that new Beretta Performance, that's a fine looking piece right there.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Ya know - I am doing exactly what I told myself yesterday I wouldn't do... Because, I AM well known as being someone who dislikes Taurus to the nth degree.
> 
> *But, buying a NEW Taurus is enough of a crapshoot. Buying a used one? Not very wise. At least not without trying it out for a couple of shots first.
> 
> ...


Sound reasoning.

Myself, I don't dislike Taurus products, I just would never buy one or recommend them to anyone who's looking to buy their first gun. For the most part they're made for people that don't want to spend any more than what they have to for a handgun. Unfortunately you do get what you pay for, you can't expect anything more than that. They're more of a hit or a miss and have had far more of their share of problems when compared to other manufacturers.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Speedfreak said:


> Thanks boys but I'm sending the gun back, *the seller is a great guy that's going to fully refund and send a label for shipping back to him.* Shipwreck I know Taurus isn't exactly top tier but I read so many positive reviews on the pt92-99's that I thought is give it a try, I should've stuck with my 1911's or give Sig a try. I think it's an extractor problem and maybe a soft mag spring too but I don't have a gunsmith in town and if I've got to ship it I just assume ship it back. Thanks Shaun for the advice everybody, the gun feels good enough I may just look at that new Beretta Performance, that's a fine looking piece right there.


That's great!!

It's reassuring that there are some honest people out there. Even if you sent the gun out for repairs and got it back, would you be able to trust it? I know that I wouldn't, especially if it's a product from a company that's had a lot of issues. The problem with reviews is that you never know who's writing them. 

For what it's worth I don't think that you'll have any issues with a Beretta or any other manufacturer with a proven track record. Beretta's have a solid reputation and are known for the quality of their products throughout the world. Sure they cost more but you get what you pay for. Whether it's the product itself or having to deal with the company after you bought it if any issue do arise.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Stand by for the "Yeah but" post from the Taurus faithful. Question a Taurus and there will be a response.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

delete


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Stand by for the "Yeah but" post from the Taurus faithful. Question a Taurus and there will be a response.


HO!! Tauro, Tauro!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Stand by for the "Yeah but" post from the Taurus faithful. Question a Taurus and there will be a response.


I really don't like raining on their parade. But some people may come to forums such as this one looking for opinions on which guns to buy. With Taurus it's let the buyer beware. They are what they are.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Stand by for the "Yeah but" post from the Taurus faithful. Question a Taurus and there will be a response.


Lol, ya mean like when some one any mentions a Taurus, you and two others will come out of he woodwork to put any of their guns down? And your comment will not encourage any Taurus owner to post again or want to come to this forum for advice etc? A lot of hypocrisy in your statement. It comes across as intimidation and condescending. And Hey, I DO NOT OWN A TAURUS, NEVER HAVE.There should be a sticky of warning on this forum for folks that do enjoy the Product or manufacture. I am sure they would then just simply go elsewhere and save themselves the trouble.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol, ya mean like when some one any mentions a Taurus, you and two others will come out of he woodwork to put any of their guns down? And your comment will not encourage any Taurus owner to post again or want to come to this forum for advice etc? A lot of hypocrisy in your statement. It comes across as intimidation and condescending. And Hey, I DO NOT OWN A TAURUS, NEVER HAVE.There should be a sticky of warning on this forum for folks that do enjoy the Product or manufacture. I am sure they would then just simply go elsewhere and save themselves the trouble.


Thanks for the response. I am just happy that the OP got a refund for a gun that did not work.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

There are two Taurus models I usually don’t badmouth much. The PT92 is one of them. Though, I do think they are lacking a bit, next to a Beretta. The other is the model 85 (It’s not a vintage S&W 36, but it’s not bad either.)

These were some of the “foundation” guns for Taurus And it seems they would put just a bit more effort into those for a while Han they did on some of their other releases.

I came to this thread a bit late.

Some of the issues being described seem highly likely to be caused by the magazine. Feed lips could be holding the next round just a bit “nose high” causing the empty shell, being extracted to collide with the flatter edge of a hollow point projectile. Or if the magazine was riding just a bit high due to the mag catch hole placement or the mag catch itself.

Just food for thought.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

The 50% shooting or jamming is normal on a Taurus


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

casurvivor said:


> The 50% shooting or jamming is normal on a Taurus


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


>


I think we get it. I think the OP got it as well. You ran him off from the beginning, *Since you are a Mod, why not just post sticky for and Future Taurus owners to not post here? * He came here for some help not this kind of nonsense.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I think we get it. I think the OP got it as well. You ran him off from the beginning, *Since you are a Mod, why not just post sticky for and Future Taurus owners to not post here? * He came here for some help not this kind of nonsense.


Apparently you do not know how to read. Go back and look at my first post on the 1st page of this thread. I offered suggestions. I didn't say anything negative. Once he stated he GOT RID of the gun by sending it back, I made a laughing emoji in response to someone else's comment.

IT is YOU that have the problem. The guy needed help, and I offered a suggestion. I was prepared to offer some others, but then he sent the gun back to the seller. We all know my opinion of Taurus. But, I did not say anything about that on this thread.

Me thinks you are WAY too sensitive.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

casurvivor said:


> The 50% shooting or jamming is normal on a Taurus


Maybe for yours, not min







e!














The Taurus TX22 is out selling the Glock 44 three to one. The Taurus G2 and G3 Series are hard to come by according to people who sell guns for a living. I like all of mine and I'm really a CZ guy. Both recent buy's: A G3 and a S&W SDVE 9MM. Out of the box the G3 has better sights, points better, and the trigger is SOOO much better. I'm investing another $60.00 in the S&W just to make that ##** trigger somewhat better!


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Tangof said:


> Maybe for yours, not min
> View attachment 20182
> e!
> View attachment 20183
> ...


I don't one one, don't have to I see it at the range, most of the time I have to lend my personal weapon so the Taurus owner can qualify for his/her CCW license.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

casurvivor said:


> I don't one one, don't have to I see it at the range, most of the time I have to lend my personal weapon so the Taurus owner can qualify for his/her CCW license.


And I have been a RO for decades at my local club and do not see any of this. We also have instructors that qualify and have been for years. I will ask them this coming Saturday if they are lending their own gun out for people to qualify that shoot a Taurus.And "All the time"? Something does not sound right at all. I am there on Sat's when new members do have to demonstrate certain skills to show compliance with their weapon to include Shooting. Have seen very few malfunctions with any guns, other than some old relics and from people that have very little experience. But to say that we have to loan our own firearms to Tauras owners is Well, I will be polite and just say non -existent. Heck, I wonder how many millions of guns Taurus actually sells? And they all are have issues? Instructions have to loan their own guns. LOL,


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> And I have been a RO for decades at my local club and do not see any of this. We also have instructors that qualify and have been for years. I will ask them this coming Saturday if they are lending their own gun out for people to qualify that shoot a Taurus.And "All the time"? Something does not sound right at all. I am there on Sat's when new members do have to demonstrate certain skills to show compliance with their weapon to include Shooting. Have seen very few malfunctions with any guns, other than some old relics and from people that have very little experience. But to say that we have to loan our own firearms to Tauras owners is Well, I will be polite and just say non -existent. Heck, I wonder how many millions of guns Taurus actually sells? And they all are have issues? Instructions have to loan their own guns. LOL,


And yet you do not and have not owned one? By the way, the correct spelling is *TAURUS.*


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol,Nope, never owned one. And there are a lot of guns I never owned. Don't bash the one's I never owned either. Lol, and Thank you for correcting my spelling error. Must be getting old. . Even had a company Car that was a *TAURUS.* Hope you did not report me to the Internet Grammar police.
However over the years I have shot a number of Taurus, a few I liked, a few I did not care for. Never had a malfunction except for one, the Spectrum. And that was a dirty Rental gun. I have no problem with Taurus, not my cup of tea, does not mean I won't buy one in the future. As the other poster pointed out about the "*TAURUS" *TX 22, might just be my next purchase. That is, if it is alright with you and Shipwreck. Don't want you two to loose any sleep over it. There are a couple of revolvers I would not mind owning as well. Sorry if you and Shipwreck do not approve. You will just have to live with it.And to make it worse for you two, I have seen many G' series that seem to run just fine and many fans of them. Man, I bet that hurts. Especially when you put out so much money for so many fine guns and a lowly Taurus comes along and does just fine. Heck, I think I would be upset as well. 
LIFE IS NOT FAIR!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol,Nope, never owned one. And there are a lot of guns I never owned. Don't bash the one's I never owned either. Lol, and Thank you for correcting my spelling error. Must be getting old. . Even had a company Car that was a *TAURUS.* Hope you did not report me to the Internet Grammar police.
> However over the years I have shot a number of Taurus, a few I liked, a few I did not care for. Never had a malfunction except for one, the Spectrum. And that was a dirty Rental gun. I have no problem with Taurus, not my cup of tea, does not mean I won't buy one in the future. As the other poster pointed out about the "*TAURUS" *TX 22, might just be my next purchase. That is, if it is alright with you and Shipwreck. Don't want you two to loose any sleep over it. There are a couple of revolvers I would not mind owning as well. Sorry if you and Shipwreck do not approve. You will just have to live with it.And to make it worse for you two, I have seen many G' series that seem to run just fine and many fans of them. Man, I bet that hurts. Especially when you put out so much money for so many fine guns and a lowly Taurus comes along and does just fine. Heck, I think I would be upset as well.
> LIFE IS NOT FAIR!


Relax Jeb, nobody cares!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol,Nope, never owned one. And there are a lot of guns I never owned. Don't bash the one's I never owned either. Lol, and Thank you for correcting my spelling error. Must be getting old. . Even had a company Car that was a *TAURUS.* Hope you did not report me to the Internet Grammar police.
> However over the years I have shot a number of Taurus, a few I liked, a few I did not care for. Never had a malfunction except for one, the Spectrum. And that was a dirty Rental gun. I have no problem with Taurus, not my cup of tea, does not mean I won't buy one in the future. As the other poster pointed out about the "*TAURUS" *TX 22, might just be my next purchase. That is, if it is alright with you and Shipwreck. Don't want you two to loose any sleep over it. There are a couple of revolvers I would not mind owning as well. Sorry if you and Shipwreck do not approve. You will just have to live with it.And to make it worse for you two, I have seen many G' series that seem to run just fine and many fans of them. Man, I bet that hurts. Especially when you put out so much money for so many fine guns and a lowly Taurus comes along and does just fine. Heck, I think I would be upset as well.
> LIFE IS NOT FAIR!


I believe that you might be that range rat that some folks might change their shooting calendar to avoid. 
If you were in charge I sure would. Try to not be a prick.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I believe that you might be that range rat that some folks might change their shooting calendar to avoid.
> If you were in charge I sure would. Try to not be a prick.


LOL. First you say relax, no one cares, then you give a smarmy, smart ass reply.to your own post.I doubt you even make it to the range. Too busy on the internet showing off glossy photo's of high end guns. I highly doubt any one has to worry about you showing up at a range. Calling me a Prick? Lol, *Obviously you do care*. The truth hurts. And LOL, if you were in charge? Lol,I most certainly would not worry about that. Smarmy comments and insults of calling people a prick are easy for a internet junkie like yourself. In real life? It would never happen from someone like you. I would however welcome it very much.

I was not going to post again on this thread. But, your smarmy, high brow attitude deserved a reply.I suggest you stop with the comments and I will do the same. You have made your point about how you feel about me and the feeling I have toward you are mutual. Time to move on. I should have never defended someone that comes to this forum that owns a Taurus. Saw it coming from the beginning. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, we've ventured way off the original topic now. Please don't throw insults.


----------

